# red corn chips



## debodun (May 15, 2016)

Yellow and white corn chips are fairly common is supermarkets, even blue corn chips can be had in some, but I've never seen chips made from red corn. Have you ever seen red corn chips (an I mean made from red corn, not from white or yellow corn and just dyed red)?


----------



## Buckeye (May 15, 2016)

I've never tried them but they're several brands available.

http://www.gardenofeatin.com/product/?product=1052&category=695


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 15, 2016)

From Hoot's link , looks like it's red corn Deb.  Funny, I just bought a bag of white tortilla chips from that company, pretty good.


----------

